# WHY O WHY DO PEOPLE PARK SO F****** CLOSE



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why the Bl****y He** do F****** people park so F****** close to my car same guy at work and time and time again so close :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

If you know who it is, *F****** * tell him/her.. [smiley=argue.gif].. Idiots.. :evil: 
H.


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Harold said:


> If you know who it is, *F****** * tell him/her.. [smiley=argue.gif].. Idiots.. :evil:
> H.


I do he is the new boy at work ggggrrrrrrr but he is never at his desk and in meetings I will be having a word :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A word pfft I would be telling him in ALOT OF WORDS! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stick some ladders on the roof :roll:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

pretty impressive if you ask me... 

and he's not parking close to yours or his drivers side... what's the problem..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Because they are wankers :evil:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Please dont get me started on parking :!:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

He is obvious;y taking the piss if he keeps on doing it  You really need to have words.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, name and shame!

See, I saw this the other day. Sat in my car and heard one of _you_ guys rumble along and park up in front of me - leaving not a lot of room for the BMW driver. :roll: 

TTOC badge on the back. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm looking at it from the angle he's parking close to your passenger door so he has more room to get out his side so he doesn't knock the car next to him with his door. how considerate of him!


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Next time he does it go out and move your car closer...

say far enough away to get a *** paper between you.......

see if he comes to find you????


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

TT_me said:


> Next time he does it go out and move your car closer...
> 
> say far enough away to get a *** paper between you.......
> 
> see if he comes to find you????


lol

it makes me so angry


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Surely a Vauxhall Insignia could never be far enough away??

:wink:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

AAHHHH HE ISN'T EVEN IN HIS OWN SPOT!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

err ... yes. lets not even go near parking.

I bet theres a stack of guys here who could type forever on that topic [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] :evil: me included!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

You could always use the roof of his car as a bird table, at least there is a chance something may leave a message. :evil:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

leave a polite notice in lipstick on his windscreen.. its a bitch to clean off!

my heart sinks when people even walk too close to my car, if i had to see that and it was my car! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------

